
Scientists Hack Cellphone to Analyze Blood, Detect Disease, Help Developing Nations - kqr2
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/multimedia/2008/12/gallery_microscope_phone
======
MaysonL
A much better article:

[http://newsroom.ucla.edu/portal/ucla/ucla-researchers-
advanc...](http://newsroom.ucla.edu/portal/ucla/ucla-researchers-advance-
lens-61847.aspx)

